# Trovoada Lisboa (23, Fevereiro, 2010)



## Henrique (26 Fev 2010 às 17:52)

Aqui fica mais um apanhado (Meteoalerta) da trovoada que se abateu sobre a região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo no passado dia 23 de Fevereiro.



















Informo ainda que no dia de amanhã, devido ao desenrolar da situação que se avizinha, a equipa Meteoalerta vai deslocar-se ao Cabo Espichel com o objectivo de obter dados durante este episódio, com especial interesse no vento.


----------



## iceworld (26 Fev 2010 às 17:57)

Mais uma vez parabéns pelas excelentes imagens captadas. 

Cuidados redobrados amanhã nessa deslocação.


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2010 às 20:55)

Bons registos

Muito cuidado o vento amanha não vai estar para brincadeiras


----------

